# red sore on fore head spreading wide like hole in the head



## Troy (May 17, 2007)

i have a new aura that has a spot on his head that is acting like fungus and speading larger in a circle pattern does any body know what this mit be i have seen it in dart frogs before but have not solved the issue this a new frog given to me buy a wholsaler any info would help thanks


----------



## Nuggular (Apr 8, 2005)

That doesnt sound good. Sounds like a fungal or bacterial infection. Just get some triple antibiotic at the store. Make sure it is without painkiller. Thats bad. You can use regular Neo Sporin, its the same thing. Just make sure it DOES NOT HAVE PAINKILLER. There should only be the 3 ingredients. If it has 4, then it has painkiller. 

That might help. I would also get some triple sulfa capsules.

http://www.aquatichobbyaquariumsupply.c ... 7&click=35

Follow the instructions. Get 5 gallons of water. Drop the pill in. Mix it up. Then get a eye dropper or something similar, and suck up some of the water and apply it to the affected area. This should help if its fungal.


----------



## Troy (May 17, 2007)

*red sore is getting larger*

i can know see the bone it seem like it is eating the flesh in a circle pattern on the head only in one spot. i have tryed this new med for fish that kills fungas and bact but it has showed no signs of stopping. thanks for the info i will try the sulfa and triple antibotic


----------



## Nuggular (Apr 8, 2005)

BIG RED FLAG just went up, chytrid .

Sounds like your froggy has chytrid. Get it away from the rest of your collection. Heck, I'd get it out of my house. Make sure to wash your hands really well before working inside another tank. 

I suggest you read through this post and find out all you can about chytrid fungus.

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=19322


Good luck


----------

